

Ask HN: What mobile apps can't you live without? - tim_nuwin


======
kalagan
Google maps. I live in Japan and I don't read Japanese so it's extremelly
helpful. Even when I was living in London 2 years ago, I was quite upset
during the two months Google maps was not on iOS.

------
johnatwork
Even though I don't FB a lot, the App is quite handy to message someone that's
not as tech savvy (or don't have a smartphone), especially in groups, and keep
track of the convo history.

------
ankitml
Ola cabs / Uber for India - I dont own a car so these apps were pretty much
indispensable for me, but now they have been banned pretty much in many Indian
cities.

------
rayalez
\- Good audiobook player

\- Good ebook reader

\- Good text editor

\- Video player

\- Torrents downloader

\- Mindmapping app

\- IRC app

\- Wikipedia app

\- Game of Go.

\- Pomodoro(productivity)

If you're considering tablet apps - then also something for painting, like
procreate.

~~~
kornakiewicz
Do you really use torrents on mobile phone?

~~~
rayalez
Yes, and it is surprisingly convenient.

~~~
kornakiewicz
For what usage, if you have time to answer? Only things I need from torrents
are TV series unavailable in my country, sometimes Linux distro.

------
motyar
On iOS its green-white icon named "Phone"

